# Insulin Changes?



## smile4loubie (Sep 11, 2010)

How do you insulin needs change at the start of pregnancy?

My period is almost 2 weeks late. I've been feeling sick, sore boobs, exhausted etc and my insulin need has gone up.
I wake up on about 8 but rise to 11 without eating and when I do eat I need more insulin to compensate for the food that normally.

I've been very stressed recently as I moved into my new flat and stress always plays havoc with my periods so not too worried about it being late. Its just all the other stuff included.
Last time this happened was when I had the chemical pregnancy/miscarriage so am a bit scared about taking a test.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 12, 2010)

Obviously, I can't answer your question from direct experience Lou, but I seem to recall things going a bit haywire for quite a few of the ladies who have posted here before they have had their pregnancy confirmed. I guess if things settle now that the move is over, then maybe you can attribute it to that.


----------



## tabbicles (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi there,

I am now 34 weeks pregnant with my first baby (I miscarried last year too). For the first 2 weeks I found my blood sugars going higher for no reason which I saw as a symptom of pregnancy! Soon after I found out (I guess after 2 weeks) I found they tended to go a lot lower.  But it was definantely higher at first, in fact I remember posting on here to see if it could be a symptom!!
I am not sure whether it would be good news for you or not but just bite the bullet and test! Then whatever the result you will know which is better than wondering and 2nd guessing!
PS after the m/c I dont think I will relax untill the baby is here but so far it has all gone perfectly!  Let us know what happens!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Sep 12, 2010)

Well it could just be stress apart from the sore boobs. Do you feel different?

I knew i was i just felt different,  cant remember about my suagrs that early on from about 4 week they where all over the place, lots of lows.

Try a test maybe.
xx


----------



## Akasha (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey, If you do take a test i got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 12, 2010)

If i am its good news. I'm just scared its another negative. I do feel a bit different but not sure if its because i want to feel different. Lol


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 12, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> I do feel a bit different but not sure if its because i want to feel different. Lol



Haha, I know that feeling!

Best of luck, crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Akasha (Sep 13, 2010)

smile4loubie said:


> If i am its good news. I'm just scared its another negative. I do feel a bit different but not sure if its because i want to feel different. Lol



Not to scare you, but mine is nearly 3 weeks late and negative tests. 
It could be the stress of you moving, Really hope it isnt tho.


----------



## smile4loubie (Sep 13, 2010)

Akasha said:


> Not to scare you, but mine is nearly 3 weeks late and negative tests.
> It could be the stress of you moving, Really hope it isnt tho.


Yeah thats what I'm thinking. Might not do a test for another few weeks and carry on taking folic acid. Been taking care of myself and not eating or taking anything you shouldn't while pregnant anyway. So not much change really. Lol been really emotional with sore boobs and feeling sick.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 13, 2010)

I am only a man, but those symptoms are definelty worth a test...........I would say you are with child..........


----------



## tabbicles (Sep 13, 2010)

I did my test at 10 DPO and I was terrified as really wanted it to be positive but I had a party that night and needed to know if I could drink or not!! got the faintest line ever.  I figured that if it was negative I would drown my sorrows anyway


----------

